#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Khon Kaen - Phu Pha Man National Park

## dirtydog

*Phu Pha Man National Park*

*Khon Kaen*

* General Information*

Formerly known as Dong Larn and Phu Poiy Forest Reserves in Khorn Kaen and Loei Provinces, near Phu Kradung National Park. Phu Pha Mann possesses 203,750 rais (32,600 ha) of forests. Within the Park's woodland, mostly hill evergreen and mixed deciduous forest types, is the headwater of the Nam Pong River, where several scenic spots are located and surrounded by hill evergreen and mixed deciduous forests that made unusual nature places for example Tard Fah Fall, the very steep Pha Nok Kow Cliff and the heavily-visited Pha Phuang Cave. Moreover, therer is Pre-History Painting and also named cave's park dues to it has much of cave such as Kang Kao, Sra Kaew and Lai Tang caves.

* Geography*

Most of this area is a limestone, and very steep. It is 200-800 meters high above the sea level. There are many creeks flowing to Pong River from Phu Kadeung National Park, and from Chern River in Khon Kaen. The soil in this area comprises of rich abd sandy soil as well as stones.

* Climate*

The weather is very hot about 39 c.

* Flora and Fauna*

There are many kinds of plants and wild lives such as redwood, rattan, wild orchids, cogon grass, elephant grass, antelope, boars, barking deer, monkeys, rabbits, pangolins, monitors, wild fowls, birds, and insects.

----------

